
Standing desks may boost students’ cognitive function as well as health - marvel_boy
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/01/standing-desks-may-boost-students-cognitive-function-as-well-as-health/
======
benbreen
"Following 27 high school freshman over one school year, researchers found
that using a standing desk generally improved the kids’ neurocognitive test
scores by seven to 14 percent. The tests, given both at the beginning and end
of the school year, evaluated cognitive processes such as reasoning and
working memory."

I'm not well versed in how to set up a study like this, but is 27 really a
sufficient sample size? It seems like a small enough number that it would be
very hard to draw inferences generalizable to all students in the US.

~~~
meric
I agree and additionally, if a researcher was present in the class it might
make the students more alert and aware they're being scrutinised, improving
their scores by 7 to 14 percent. A control may not be effective if the control
students are aware nothing has changed in the class.

------
akeck
Anecdata: I stand half the day and sit half the day. I definitely get my focus
back after switching. It doesn't matter which I do first. Doing either all day
is pretty rough. Standing all day is a little worse than sitting all day.

